# Increased forum activity



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2017)

Just thought some people might be interested to see how activity on the forum has increased compared to the same period last year


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 8, 2017)

Definitely higher. Interesting how is seems to be a lot more up and down.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 8, 2017)

I've noticed a lot of newbies on here and a lot more posting. I'm now getting most of my exercise from my keyboard


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes, there does seem to be plenty of newer people.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes there have been lots of newbies.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Just thought some people might be interested to see how activity on the forum has increased compared to the same period last year
> 
> View attachment 2800


Not surprising when you consider how many newly diagnosed are given little advice...support or the right guidance... and simply left to figure things out for themselves...I feel this is one of the few places where those that are let down by their health care professionals can get the right information and reassurance to help them to manage their diabetes and get it under control (my opinion and my own experience).


----------



## Flower (Feb 8, 2017)

There is a button to link straight to the forum at the top of the Diabetes UK main page that I haven't noticed before. I may just not have noticed it or it could be a recent thing either way it is a lot easier to find than it used to be


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 8, 2017)

The word is getting out....... The more people who are looking to manage their D the better


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 8, 2017)

One thing I have always liked is the way many newbies quickly blend in and become part of the crowd. It's a testament to this forum's friendly and welcoming nature.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 8, 2017)

The more, the merrier. 

It is good to see new members contributing regularly. Everyone, no matter how new, has something to add. It's just that they don't necessarily know it yet.

Andy


----------



## grovesy (Feb 8, 2017)

Well it has


Bubbsie said:


> Not surprising when you consider how many newly diagnosed are given little advice...support or the right guidance... and simply left to figure things out for themselves...I feel this is one of the few places where those that are let down by their health care professionals can get the right information and reassurance to help them to manage their diabetes and get it under control (my opinion and my own experience).


 What surprises me though we have been here quite sometime but it only seems in the last year that we seem to have increased members.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 8, 2017)

I landed earlyish 2016, because I liked the relaxed and friendly tone, and non judgemental air. And it was well monitored, thanks to Alan, and the extreme posts that you see on other forums just don't appear.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 8, 2017)

I still think it is a scandal about the lack of information given to the newly diagnosed by the medical profession.

How the blazes would we all have coped without places like this

All my GP told me on my diagnosis was as an intelligent woman, check out the internet


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 9, 2017)

I think its good that people new and old (as in diagnosis) find this place.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2017)

Much of the recent increase has been due to the increased promotion from Diabetes UK. They had a new manager that deals with things like this a couple of years ago who had previous experience of the value of forums (fora?) and gave it his full backing. Hence the upgraded software platform, the 'Forum' button on the DUK website (it's been there quite a few months now @Flower ) and increasingly DUK support staff are pointing helpline callers to the forum as a good place to share experiences and ask questions  With the upgrade in October 2015 we also became more associated with the Diabetes UK name which means increased 'visibility' in search engines like Google and Bing, so more people are finding us, and I think that more healthcare professionals are becoming confident in recommending the forum to their patients as they have faith that, as it is promoted by the national charity, there will be good oversight. 

A couple of years ago we were getting around 3,000 posts a month, now it is around 12-15,000


----------



## FM001 (Feb 9, 2017)

Good to see the forum grow from such humble beginnings.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 9, 2017)

I would suggest a payrise is I order Northerner


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Much of the recent increase has been due to the increased promotion from Diabetes UK. They had a new manager that deals with things like this a couple of years ago who had previous experience of the value of forums (fora?) and gave it his full backing. Hence the upgraded software platform, the 'Forum' button on the DUK website (it's been there quite a few months now @Flower ) and increasingly DUK support staff are pointing helpline callers to the forum as a good place to share experiences and ask questions  With the upgrade in October 2015 we also became more associated with the Diabetes UK name which means increased 'visibility' in search engines like Google and Bing, so more people are finding us, and I think that more healthcare professionals are becoming confident in recommending the forum to their patients as they have faith that, as it is promoted by the national charity, there will be good oversight.
> 
> A couple of years ago we were getting around 3,000 posts a month, now it is around 12-15,000


I agree with much of what you say Alan...however I wonder if some health care professionals have come to rely on directing their patients towards the forum and DUK since the lack of provision by  some practices...in terms of assistance...support...testing and dietary advice is often negligible...I have had tremendous support from here and DUK...however I feel that that should be in addition to support from my local surgery and DSN...rather than instead of...perhaps a little controversial?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> I agree with much of what you say Alan...however I wonder if some health care professionals have come to rely on directing their patients towards the forum and DUK since the lack of provision by  some practices...in terms of assistance...support...testing and dietary advice is often negligible...I have had tremendous support from here and DUK...however I feel that that should be in addition to support from my local surgery and DSN...rather than instead of...perhaps a little controversial?


Indeed @Bubbsie, it should complement the support from your healthcare team. The point I was making is that until recently most healthcare professionals appeared to regard forums with great suspicion and warn people to stay away from them - that is starting to change, but only for forums that they feel they can trust not to kill their patients


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes, as I said earlier, you just don't see those extreme posts, just folk trying to help each other out, or in my case giving them virtual relaxation. Whether DUK approves of that, I don't know. Certainly works though.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2017)

My Diabetic Nurse who retired a couple of years ago now, told me she was struggling to keep up to date as she was only part time.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm not aware of any increased publicity from DUK to be honest. I just stumbled across this site when I was in crisis and the kind support I received at that time (especially from northerner) made me realise I was amongst like minded people


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I'm not aware of any increased publicity from DUK to be honest. I just stumbled across this site when I was in crisis and the kind support I received at that time (especially from northerner) made me realise I was amongst like minded people


It did get mentioned in a column in an edition of Balance .


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I'm not aware of any increased publicity from DUK to be honest. I just stumbled across this site when I was in crisis and the kind support I received at that time (especially from northerner) made me realise I was amongst like minded people


Really, it's mostly greater exposure on their website and a more prominent mention in 'Balance' - before you would have been largely unaware that DUK even supported a forum, and (I suspect) why so many people end up on the 'red top' site, thinking it's something to do with the charity. I get a lot of 'Contact' emails from people saying they can't log in to the forum and when I check they aren't actually registered with us  There are plans afoot to expand the team over at DUK to manage things from their side of things


----------



## Amigo (Feb 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Really, it's mostly greater exposure on their website and a more prominent mention in 'Balance' - before you would have been largely unaware that DUK even supported a forum, and (I suspect) why so many people end up on the 'red top' site, thinking it's something to do with the charity. I get a lot of 'Contact' emails from people saying they can't log in to the forum and when I check they aren't actually registered with us  There are plans afoot to expand the team over at DUK to manage things from their side of things



I've honestly never heard of 'Balance!'


----------



## trophywench (Feb 9, 2017)

Don't start me on a rant about THAT forum - I was incensed from the Get-Go that they actually had the bare-faced cheek at the time - to use the previous DUK Logo - the Hummingbird !!!  An awful lot of people were equally fooled including a LOT of toppish people (assorted Professors senior Researchers etc) involved with Diabetes Research at Warwick University Medical School.  Two of us had to have words in ears about THAT one , once we heard .  Just such appalling conduct I find it very hard to give them the time of day even - though I'm told it's very much improved latterly.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 9, 2017)

Balance?  only been around since pre 1970, it was Broadsheet format when I first had it - perhaps that's why you've not heard yet?  LOL


----------



## Amigo (Feb 9, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Balance?  only been around since pre 1970, it was Broadsheet format when I first had it - perhaps that's why you've not heard yet?  LOL



There's an awful lot of magazines around Jenny and many with as much longevity. Why and where would I have seen it because I certainly haven't.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 9, 2017)

I read Balance regularly, but mainly in the hope that something about Type 1s appears. It was there I first came across the Libre, and haven't looked back. It goes out to all members of DUK, who get £20 a month of my not very hard earned pension. That's my choice, not the membership fee!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2017)

Amigo said:


> There's an awful lot of magazines around Jenny and many with as much longevity. Why and where would I have seen it because I certainly haven't.


It's the Diabetes UK magazine - not available in the shops, so you wouldn't see it around, except maybe in the pile at the surgery!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It's the Diabetes UK magazine - not available in the shops, so you wouldn't see it around, except maybe in the pile at the surgery!



My surgery only seems to do out of date Caravaners magazines northie (there's obviously an avid caravan fan working there!) 

I'm a relative newbie on the Diabetes scene of course.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Indeed @Bubbsie, it should complement the support from your healthcare team. The point I was making is that until recently most healthcare professionals appeared to regard forums with great suspicion and warn people to stay away from them - that is starting to change, but only for forums that they feel they can trust not to kill their patients


Yes Alan...I agree with the majority of what you say...I understand your points which were well made...I have seen some forums that I would not care to use or recommend...however I feel a majority of here are reliant on what is essentially a charity to provide the wherewithal for us to manage and control our diabetes without adequate support from those that are charged with our care... so in the absence of DUK...this forum and other  responsible forums what would we do?  ...in that instance many of us would be struggling...would we be provided with adequate treatment from our health care providers  ...given my own experience that is doubtful (my opinion)...I have little faith in my GP...even less in the practice as a whole...and tend to come...no...do come here for advice and guidance.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> The point I was making is that until recently most healthcare professionals appeared to regard forums with great suspicion and warn people to stay away from them - that is starting to change, but only for forums that they feel they can trust not to kill their patients


"Be wary of anything you read on the internet" — Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 10, 2017)

I think part of the increase has to be that it's now obvious that this forum is backed by the charity, with the kudos that entails. When I joined in 2011, it wasn't at all obvious, either from the design (although the shocking pink was rather fetching!) or from the URL (diabetessupport.co.uk) that there was any connection; I didn't realise the connection for some time...


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 10, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> I think part of the increase has to be that it's now obvious that this forum is backed by the charity, with the kudos that entails. When I joined in 2013, it wasn't at all obvious, either from the design (although the shocking pink was rather fetching!) or from the URL (diabetessupport.co.uk) that there was any connection; I didn't realise the connection for some time...


Agree with the kudos point Robert...and of course it's where many of us learn there is support...albeit not from the obvious expected sources.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 10, 2017)

I can't remember how I found this place now, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Janine (Feb 10, 2017)

When I was diagnosed in 2012 my GP recommended this site. I initially scoured it for information. I lapsed my control quite badly over the next few years. When I was told a few weeks ago that my levels were bad and I need medication I returned to this site. I love the way you people are so helpful and supportive.  I have learned so much valuable information on how to control my diabetes. Thank you all


----------



## Ljc (Feb 11, 2017)

I cant remember how I found this forum, possibly googling but I am so glad I did. I've  told two friends about this place, they joined but atm prefer to lurk.  I am sorry to say that their are lots of conditions/illnesses where people rely on or get the most  understanding help from charities.  When my mum was ill, dad and I were very thankful for the support given to us at various times over the years by the Alzheimers society and their peer support forum, Age uk, Crossroads, Admiral nurses  and our local Hospice.


----------



## weecee (Feb 11, 2017)

I agree Martin that the word is getting out and yes people do want to manage better. I also like Bubbsie's point about some people being guided to here rather than their dr or Dsn giving them detailed info to save them time and bother. I would like to think this is not the case but reality tells me it is in some places. I find everyone on here to be really helpful and sharing and give sensible honest answers to questions. Also nobody is ridiculed for what might seem a silly question as we are all finding our way and are at various stages. I always recommend this site to anyone who is diabetic. If we all tell one person then the site traffic will continue to jump up.  Thank you Alan for minding us so well.


----------



## Steff (Feb 11, 2017)

Its great to see this place is still going as strong as ever, and I actually find now that im not on here anywhere as regularas I used to be that when I come back and see all the new names and faces it makes me smile .


----------



## Carolg (Feb 11, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well it has
> 
> What surprises me though we have been here quite sometime but it only seems in the last year that we seem to have increased members.


My gp last year at diagnosis gave me info for web site so maybe nhs is doing their bit.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 11, 2017)

Maybe it's not the NHS. Could be GPs having a look round the site for revision purposes. Or even guidance. It's not beyond the realms of possibility.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Maybe it's not the NHS. Could be GPs having a look round the site for revision purposes. Or even guidance. It's not beyond the realms of possibility.


I think you are right Mike, I know we've had reports from people over the years about how their doctors and nurses regularly check out the forums to see what sort of problems people _really_ talk about when they are in a non-clinical environment


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 12, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Maybe it's not the NHS. Could be GPs having a look round the site for revision purposes. Or even guidance. It's not beyond the realms of possibility.


Hope it is the GP's Mike...including mine...he might learn how to tailor his advice to suit the needs of his diabetic patients...rather than simply follow protocol.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 12, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Maybe it's not the NHS. Could be GPs having a look round the site for revision purposes. Or even guidance. It's not beyond the realms of possibility.


At NHS expert course. I am sure they said diabetes uk was the info they gave out


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 13, 2017)

It would seem that the increasing activity has its downside; I seldom see threads closed, but today I have seen three close!  Although two of them may actually have been closed on Saturday; still, I hope it's not a trend.  I agree with the others, that it's not at all appropriate to come on a forum to post exclusively about something which is far off the topic of the forum, even if said forum does have an "off topic" section. To my mind, the errant member's username of  is all too appropriate.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 16, 2017)

I like the way many members have something cute as an avatar; usually dog or cat, although Alan (@Northerner) usually has a pig or group of pigs, and I have everyone's favourite blue tang (though recoloured green by a channel switch). Maybe someday I'll use a dasyurid, I like dasyuridae (as some of you might have noticed).


----------

